# Lydbrook Railway Tunnel and Air Raid Shelters



## crickleymal (Jul 8, 2012)

Lydbrook Tunnel is actually on the other side of the River Wye to Lydbrook and really should be called Welsh Bicknor Tunnel. Opened in about 1873 and closed in the 1950s. More history here http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/tunnels/gallery/lydbrook.html. Both ends of the tunnel were bricked up but large holes have been cut into the blockage and several official youth groups seem to be using the tunnel as part of their Challenge activities. 

All the tunnel pictures were taken by my son James, the air raid ones by me.

There is a small pillbox on the Western approach which either guarded the tunnel or the bridge across the Wye. Nothing inside but rubbish






Inside the tunel there are an incredible number of refuges, about every 10 yards on alternate sides





Still cable hangers all the way through





Probably difficult to tell but the lining changes fro stone to brick and then back again










The Eastern Portal. Notice how the retaining wall has been built over the decorative lining





On the way to the tunnel We passed the old Swan Edison factory which later became a cardboard packaging company. Looks like a good explore sometime. Some history here http://www.forlornbritain.co.uk/ediswan.php
In the grounds are three above ground air raid shelters with benches still intact.










What this pic doesn't reall show is just how close the blast wall is to the main wall. I could barely get through without both shoulders touching either wall.










A little further over was another war time building with some sort of gas thingummyjig inside


----------



## night crawler (Jul 8, 2012)

Quiet an interesting are to explore round that.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 8, 2012)

not too bad at all good work crikleymal and jnr


----------



## shane.c (Jul 8, 2012)

Great pics thanks for posting,


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 9, 2012)

this looks good thanks for sharing


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cracking Pictures, looks like a good explore, always liked railway tunnels but not many around in the fens !!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very interesting,thanks for sharing.


----------



## chris (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 9, 2012)

Good looking shots, although I'd have loved to have seen that Lightpainted


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 10, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> Good looking shots, although I'd have loved to have seen that Lightpainted



I tried but the flash guns weren't powerful enough and we didn't have any megatorches available to illuminate the tunnel.


----------



## borntobemild (Jul 15, 2012)

Really interesting and varied explore.

Thanks


----------

